# Which caulk before paint job?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I honestly do not know what it costs retail to buy caulk. Trust your paint, not box store for recommendations. I could not tell for sure what you were hoping to caulk. 

And buy a good caulking gun, not some piece of $3 weekender warrior crap from HD that bends and feels like $ worth of weekender crap.

As you know, an asteroid is, or should take us all out within months now. The world as we know it ends soon. All comments on this site are rather irrelevant. 

I can fire two caulking guns with each hand. I plan on injecting the most evil material ever now known to man and mislabled as caulking into the eye sockets of those zombies who sense my living flesh. Unless she is reasonably cute and will eat the tiny little yappy dogs in my hood before me.

I will fill the brains of zombies with pure GE pure silicone sold as caulking if they come after me. 

"Try to live with a horrible near rubber brain. And tell your friends!"

Will be the spray painted banner near me.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

sdsester said:


> As you know, an asteroid is, or should take us all out within months now. The world as we know it ends soon. All comments on this site are rather irrelevant.
> 
> I can fire two caulking guns with each hand. I plan on injecting the most evil material ever now known to man and mislabled as caulking into the eye sockets of those zombies who sense my living flesh. Unless she is reasonably cute and will eat the tiny little yappy dogs in my hood before me.
> 
> ...


 Forget the meds again or what???


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:lol: rubber brains


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally the only caulk we use is Sherwin Williams 950a. It is an acrylic and silicone blend that is paintable, so it has the sealing power of silicone and fleibilty of acrylic. It is also a lot less than $8 a tube. I would not use alex or dap caulk for anything, that's just my opinion. I do believe that a quality caulk is needed, especially for an exterior re-paint.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The best one you can afford.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> I honestly do not know what it costs retail to buy caulk. Trust your paint, not box store for recommendations. I could not tell for sure what you were hoping to caulk.
> 
> And buy a good caulking gun, not some piece of $3 weekender warrior crap from HD that bends and feels like $ worth of weekender crap.
> 
> ...


 
Neat, makes me think of Steven King for some reason


----------



## coloradotrout (Aug 16, 2011)

mostly worthless chatroom..


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

coloradotrout said:


> mostly worthless chatroom..


This is not a worthless chatroom. There are, however, a few members here who occasionally go out of their way to be complete a-holes. You'll find out soon enough who they are, and you'll get the distinct impression that sometimes they sit home all day drinking, smoking pot and/or watching p0rn - then get on here and try to show off. If you can tolerate that nonsense, you'll find a lot of good information here.

That said, when you're talking about the exterior of your house, and spending several thousand dollars to get it professionally painted, do NOT go cheap on the caulk. Even if you had to spend $10 per tube, on good caulk, it's well worth it because 2-3 tubes will do the whole house.

I've not used Sherwin Williams 950a myself, but if _housepantingny_ swears by it, that's an extremely strong argument for it.


Good luck!


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

coloradotrout said:


> mostly worthless chatroom..


That's a low blow. What is it that you want? We had this conversation about caulk in another thread. HousePainting confirmed your painters selection as what he uses. Personally, I don't care for the consistency of it, but it's a good caulk. A good tube of caulk runs about four-five bucks, so what's the big deal if your guy uses an eight dollar tube. How many tubes are you going to use. Two maybe three, what are we looking at here, ten bucks. If you can't trust that your painter will choose a proper caulk, that's the least of your problems. A caulk is only as good as the surface it's applied to and applicator applying it. So if you trust his ability to apply it, trust his ability to choose a quality caulk. To dismiss the chatroom as worthless is insulting. Maybe you should find another chatroom.

Dr. Hicks posted while I was writing, so the logic on the caulk is shared, by two great minds at least.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup, we gave th OP advice and he wants to thank us by calling our advice useless. I've already gave my insight on SW 950a which I've used for years, sometimes SW 850a, but they are both good caulks. There is a slight learning curve using them both as they have a differant consistincy than some caulks. I'm use to using them. As mentioned a good caulk gun and proper prep before caulking is key too. Like everyone else said it would only take a few tubes of caulk in general and only cost a few bucks a tube retail.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> That's a low blow. What is it that you want? We had this conversation about caulk in another thread. HousePainting confirmed your painters selection as what he uses. Personally, I don't care for the consistency of it, but it's a good caulk. A good tube of caulk runs about four-five bucks, so what's the big deal if your guy uses an eight dollar tube. How many tubes are you going to use. Two maybe three, what are we looking at here, ten bucks. If you can't trust that your painter will choose a proper caulk, that's the least of your problems. A caulk is only as good as the surface it's applied to and applicator applying it. So if you trust his ability to apply it, trust his ability to choose a quality caulk. To dismiss the chatroom as worthless is insulting. Maybe you should find another chatroom.
> 
> Dr. Hicks posted while I was writing, so the logic on the caulk is shared, by two great minds at least.


Don't know about the Dr's, mind but I agree with your's:yes:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Don't know about the Dr's, mind but I agree with your's:yes:


Speaking of great minds, in this usage there is no apostrophe is yours...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh boy, caught by the punctuation police. :surrender:


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Why does everyone always pick on Chris:huh:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Because


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

The good Dr. and Chris have a special relationship, they can Behrly stand to be in the same thread together.:laughing: At least that's the impression I get. I really don't think people pick on Chrisn. Men have different understanding of what "picking on" means. When you work with a crew of men, everybody gets their turn in the seat, getting their b**ls busted, not the same thing. There's no crying about being picked on in manhood.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

jsheridan said:


> The good Dr. and Chris have a special relationship, they can Behrly stand to be in the same thread together.:laughing:


Nice. :laughing: That's one hell o' a pun. How long have you been sitting on that one?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Leah Frances said:


> Nice. :laughing: That's one hell o' a pun. How long have you been sitting on that one?


Two seconds. I don't plan for things that happen so infrequently as Dr and Chrisn bangin heads in the same thread. Things just roll off my tongue Leah, which is why I said in another thread that my words generally get me into more trouble than gain me credit. My filter is defective.
PS, I'm glad you enjoyed it. One of my favorite things in life is to make people laugh, and my favorite people are the ones who like my sense of humor.
PSS, We'll see how Chrisn likes my sense of humor at 4 a.m. tomorrow. All this is going on while he sleeps. He may not be one of my favorites :laughing:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey, and nobody made fun of Chris' outstanding abilities with the quote function....yet...:thumbup:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

And just for the record: I really like Chrisn and the advice/info I've gotten I've gotten from him. Us Terps need to stick together. :thumbsup:

Also, I don't think there is any point to making fun of anyone's use of the quote function - it's a PITA. I hate it when people fail to spellcheck; but am not going to call someone out on it if it's an obvious typo. And when it's a subject line there's no point in complaining, because the OP can't change it. I also hate it when people abuse the english language, but that can often be an ESL issue or a pointless exercise. I'm only willing to make the corrections if I think the poster is receptive/interested in getting the facts correct - or - if it's really really funny.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> And just for the record: I really like Chrisn and the advice/info I've gotten I've gotten from him. Us Terps need to stick together. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, I don't think there is any point to making fun of anyone's use of the quote function - it's a PITA. I hate it when people fail to spellcheck; but am not going to call someone out on it if it's an obvious typo. And when it's a subject line there's no point in complaining, because the OP can't change it. I also hate it when people abuse the english language, but that can often be an ESL issue or a pointless exercise. I'm only willing to make the corrections if I think the poster is receptive/interested in getting the facts correct - or - if it's really really funny.


I think you _might_ be taking this a little too seriously. :wink:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Leah, nobody's banging on Chrisn in a serious manner. Apparently you read post 17 because you liked my pun, but did you stop reading from rolling on the floor hysterically. Guys busting on guys is part of male competitiveness, we all do it to each other and we all have our share of it being done to us. Easy now. You've obviously never been on a male golf outing. With men it's not cattiness (I'll just leave the rest of that sentence for the reader to personally decipher). This is why men need men only activities. Women can have women only activities where they have polite conversation punctuated by bursts of cattiness. I'll be expecting a letter from NOW anytime soon. Respectfully, and done in a spirit of good will to bring the sexes closer to mutual understanding.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Heck ya. You ,know, some of us are painteers...


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Chrisn should really be getting up earlier than usual tomorrow, can someone call him.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jsheridan said:


> Chrisn should really be getting up earlier than usual tomorrow, can someone call him.


Does he work the early shift, on weekends, at Home Depot?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I think he unloads the paint trucks..:whistling2:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Does he work the early shift, on weekends, at Home Depot?


He really doth protest too much, about Home Depot. It could be a reverse ploy to hide the fact that he works there, and his animosity to Behr is really because they rejected his request to transfer into the paint department from gardening.:laughing:
I think I'm playing more to leah now than Chrisn. 
He's gonna be cuttin and pastin and quotin for days over this thread.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

When it comes to male b*** busting, the worst thing you can do is be absent.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jsheridan said:


> He really doth protest too much, about Home Depot. It could be a reverse ploy to hide the fact that he works there, and his animosity to Behr is really because they rejected his request to transfer into the paint department from gardening.:laughing:
> I think I'm playing more to leah now than Chrisn.
> He's gonna be cuttin and pastin and quotin for days over this thread.


I think he does some of the Saturday Morning Product Demos too.

"See now here's the dealio. Behr Paint is so good that you can throw it on with any ole piece of crap & it'll look awesome! Voila!!!"


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

housepaintingny said:


> Personally the only caulk we use is Sherwin Williams 950a. It is an acrylic and silicone blend that is paintable, so it has the sealing power of silicone and fleibilty of acrylic. It is also a lot less than $8 a tube. I would not use alex or dap caulk for anything, that's just my opinion. I do believe that a quality caulk is needed, especially for an exterior re-paint.


That is some of the better caulk on the market. I am with you on the DAP as well. It used to be good stuff but lately it is pure junk that will repeatedly crack.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> He really doth protest too much, about Home Depot. It could be a reverse ploy to hide the fact that he works there, and his animosity to Behr is really because they rejected his request to transfer into the paint department from gardening.:laughing:
> I think I'm playing more to leah now than Chrisn.
> He's gonna be cuttin and pastin and quotin for days over this thread.


 
Good lord,I am over whelmed "QUOTE" :laughing:

I was not sleeping and I actually buy some stuff @ the depot( like my new weber grill). I do hate Behr paint.I do type with 2 fingers(slowly) I do get up about 3:30 every morning( slept in a little this AM because I need some blood tests done). I am a painter( would like to be known as a wall paper installer ONLY).I do like gardening. I did used to work for Bartlett Tree Experts.I am a terrible speller and am much worse @ punctuation.I have hep c, shingles and Lyme viruses lying dormant. I am probably full of lead(among other substances) from burning off the back of my house. I do not drink any alcohol, I do smoke cigs. I have a pretty thick skin , the good Dr does not bother me too much, nor does anybody else( except a certain JP on another forum) I am getting better with the quote button. My 2 fingers are getting tired and I need to take my old diabetic, blind, dog for her daily 2 mile walk before the blood work and actual paying painting job that I tend to work at about 13 hours a day.

SO, good morning to you all, I will be back this evening to see what has transpired in my absence:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

m1951mm said:


> Why does everyone always pick on Chris:huh:


 
There is that bad girl:laughing:

Did you ever respond to that other thread? I was not trying to be harsh if that was the way it came across.:no:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Good lord,I am over whelmed "QUOTE" :laughing:
> 
> I was not sleeping and I actually buy some stuff @ the depot( like my new weber grill). I do hate Behr paint.I do type with 2 fingers(slowly) I do get up about 3:30 every morning( slept in a little this AM because I need some blood tests done). I am a painter( would like to be known as a wall paper installer ONLY).I do like gardening. I did used to work for Bartlett Tree Experts.I am a terrible speller and am much worse @ punctuation.I have hep c, shingles and Lyme viruses lying dormant. I am probably full of lead(among other substances) from burning off the back of my house. I do not drink any alcohol, I do smoke cigs. I have a pretty thick skin , the good Dr does not bother me too much, nor does anybody else( except a certain JP on another forum) I am getting better with the quote button. My 2 fingers are getting tired and I need to take my old diabetic, blind, dog for her daily 2 mile walk before the blood work and actual paying painting job that I tend to work at about 13 hours a day.
> 
> SO, good morning to you all, I will be back this evening to see what has transpired in my absence:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::icon_cheesygrin:


Hi Chrisn. Thanks for sharing. :yes:


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, good stuff there from chrisn...good luck, guy!

In the 3-4 years I've been on here, he's one of the guys I try my best to read, as he makes a whole lot of sense - amongst others, of course. A man of few words...:mellow:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

coloradotrout said:


> I'm about to have my house exterior painted. I had a handyman do some siding water damage repair and he just used basic DAP Alex caulk. But when I'm undertaking a full exterior repaint, I'm not sure about using a $1.50/tube caulk for a several thousdand $ job. One of the painters who is working up an estimate indicated he uses Sherwin Williams 950A or similar for caulk. I don't necessarily need a $8/tube caulk, but I want the best all-around caulk for the job at hand. Water clean-up and tooling would seem to be a big plus.


Actually, that DAP Alex for $1.50, if it's the clear version, is not bad. I used some to fill some large quantity of large gaps in my plank sheathing and 5 years later, it's still as rubbery as it was when it first cured. The white colored version, or probably any color, is crap though.
Of course with that said, I am partial to the OSI brand of caulks.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

:surrender: I'm such a girl. You're all right; I should stick to technical talk and stay out of the boys business. Sorry to muddy the fun with my two X chromosomes. :whistling2: 

DrHicks - you're right. I did take things too seriously. 

jsheridan - I think I'm further away from mutual understanding of the sexes - I promise I won't report you to NOW. BTW - I have been on a dude's golf outing. 

And I now get the spirit of the thread. You're all hacks who use blue painters tape.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Blue- heck i get mine at the Dollar Store.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Brushjockey said:


> Blue- heck i get mine at the Dollar Store.


Danged rich kid...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> :surrender: I'm such a girl. You're all right; I should stick to technical talk and stay out of the boys business. Sorry to muddy the fun with my two X chromosomes. :whistling2:
> 
> DrHicks - you're right. I did take things too seriously.
> 
> ...


Doesn't everyone?:laughing:


----------



## coloradotrout (Aug 16, 2011)

*Quality Exterior Caulk*

1) let me apologize for my "worthless" comment some years ago. 

2) is SW950A still considered a high quality caulk for exterior siding, siding to trim, applications? It looks to be just over $2 a tube now. The DAP siliconized acrylic is $2. I did end up applying about 10 tubes. 

What's the best application?
- prime, caulk, paint
- caulk, prime, paint
- prime, caulk, prime, paint

I did end up doing the painting myself.


----------



## layryan88 (May 18, 2015)

*Caulk for an exterior*

i personally use km45 so if u have Kelly Moore paint s stores in your area i would use that. If not look for a caulk that is siliconized latex acrylic sealant with at least a 45 year guarantee. I i have found that most caulk will crack out in 10-15 years.

I always Prime-caulk-Paint


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

coloradotrout said:


> What's the best application?
> - prime, caulk, paint
> - caulk, prime, paint
> - prime, caulk, prime, paint


Now that was a long project.

#3 makes no sense/not needed. Not sure about the first 2.

Agree with others that saving $2 on cheap caulk when doing a $1000 paint job makes no sense at all. At a minimum I use DAP Dynaflex 230 aka Alex Ultra 230 (I believe they're the same thing except Ultra has some mildewcides in it.)


----------

